# CPT code 96523



## akmorgan (Mar 16, 2011)

Can a port flush (96523) be billed as an incident to service by a nurse if the patient was not seen by the Physician or PA?
I know this code is only billable when it is the only service performed for a date of service but not sure when the nurse was the provider that perfromed the service.
Thank you in advance for any help.


----------

